# Erratic Idle At Stoplight; Car Feels like it's going to stall!



## sanford7575 (May 23, 2006)

Good Afternoon All,

I have a 1992 Maxima SE with 123K.
Recently I've noticed that my car's idle gets erratic when stopped at a light in drive (the tach actually wavers back and forth between 500 and 800 rpm). When this happens it feels as if the car is going to stall. 
This only happens when the car is warmed up after being driven a few minutes. I've replaced the Fuel Filter, IAC, Cam Position Sensor, and I recently had the fuel pump replaced in October of '07.
I've read that this is a common problem with the 92-94 SE and I've researched heavily, but it seems like there is no definitive solution. I do not believe that the problem lies with the injectors, coil packs, 02 sensor, or plugs because the car runs awesome at every other moment.
Can anyone probvide some insight into this problem? Is it the MAF? Is it the TPS? Is it the EGR?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

I replied to your post over on the org..


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I did as well, but the Coolant Temp Sensor isn't mentioned (as usual).


----------

